# SOT mit oder ohne E-Motor?



## Bluefish&Seatrout (2. Januar 2012)

Liebe SOT-Gemeinde,

ich stehe gerade vor einer schweren Entscheidung. Da ich neuerdings nahe der Ostsee wohne möchte ich mir ein SOT-Kayak zulegen. Überwiegend möchte ich schleppen auf Mefo und Dorsch. Zur Wahl stehen von Ocean das Prowler Ultra 4.7 oder das Prowler 15 und als weitere Alternative das Torque mit Emotor von Minn Kota! 

Eigentlich stellt sich vor allem die Frage ob mit oder ohne Motor und da habe ich einen echten Interessenkonflickt.
Auf der einen Seite möchte ich den Paddelsport mit dem Angeln verbinden. Auf der anderen Seite gibt der Motor zusätzliche Sicherheit und der befischbare Radius  vergrößert sich. Der Motor ist zwar auch entnehmbar aber auf der Ostsee würde ich ihn immer drinnenlassen. Ich weiß aber nicht ob es sich mit dem angebrachten Motor noch vernünftig paddeln lässt? Und möglicherweise paddelt man später überhaupt nicht mehr weil es so schön komfortabel ist mit freien Händen über die Ostsee zu flitzen..........|kopfkrat
Vielleicht könnt ihr mir mal eure Meinungen, Erfahrungen und Infos zukommen lassen.

Mit besten Grüßen
Andreas


----------



## der Rudi (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: SOT mit oder ohne E-Motor?*

Hallo Andreas
Bornhöved ist ja nicht weit von Reinfeld entfernt.
Dort gibt es einen Händler (Paddelfisch)der alle gänigen
Kayaks führt,und selbst Kayakangler ist.
Ansonsten einfach mal im kayak-angelforum registrieren,
da treffen sich die ganzen Kayakverückten und können dir mit Sicherheit pro & contra zu einigen Modellen aufzählen.

ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen.

der Rudi


----------



## HD4ever (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: SOT mit oder ohne E-Motor?*

mein Traum wäre sicher *dieses* hier ! 
da saß ich neulich drin und es erscheint genial zu sein mit dem Pedalantrieb ... damit sollte sich doch super schleppen lassen auf der Ostsee - alternativ kann der Pedalantrieb rausgenommen werden oder auch durchn E-Motor ersetzt werden.
Das Ding ist so stabil, da kannst angeblich drin stehen aufm Wasser ... und der Sitz ist für stundenlanges paddeln / Angeln sehr bequem !


----------



## Bluefish&Seatrout (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: SOT mit oder ohne E-Motor?*

Hallo Jörg,

auch nettes Teil, aber ich habe die Befürchtung, dass  der Tretantrieb bei meiner Größe (187) keine annährende Streckung der  Knie zulässt und dann wird`s auf Dauer unbequem. Den E-Antrieb finde ich  beim Ocean Torque platzsparender und besser gelöst und die Form und  Länge überzeugen mich ebenfalls. Ist natürlich auch Geschmackssache!  Auch preislich spricht einiges für das Torque.

Gruss Andreas


----------



## Blindfischer (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: SOT mit oder ohne E-Motor?*

Hallo Jörg,

das Torque ist mehr ein normales Sit on Top, das lässt sich auch ohne Motor gut paddeln ( es wird auch ein Skeg mitgeliefert den man statt des Motors einsetzen kann)
Mit Motor hat man natürlich beim Paddeln einen höheren Widerstand, geht aber trotzdem noch ganz gut.

Das Rumpfdesign basiert auf den bewährten Prowler Entwürfen und der Antrieb ist komplett integriert und Steckerfertig.

Die Mariner paddeln sich eher schlecht, die sind halt auf den Propellerantrieb ausgerichtet, paddeln soll man da nur bis es tief genug ist um den Antrieb einzusetzen.

Wenn man auch normal paddeln möchte würde ich daher eher zum Ocean tendieren, ob einem der Antrieb ( egal ob E oder Pedal) den Aufpreis wert ist, muß jeder für sich ausmachen.

Alternativ gibt es ja auch noch Hobie, die bieten einen Pedalantrieb in einem normalen SOT, solltest Du Dir auch mal ansehen.
Hobie spielt preislich mit dem Mariner in einer Liga, der Antrieb geht aber nur vorwärts, dafür gefällt mir das Bootsdesign besser.

(Bei Ocean ist das Ultra übrigens nur sehr begrenzt verfügbar und auch eher das neue 4.3, das 4.7 steht zwar bei Ocean in der Preisliste wird aber nur auf Bestellung importiert und dauert entsprechend weil das gute Stück in Neuseeland produziert wird)

Gruß

Dirk


----------

